# Starting LCHF Diet... Breakfast Ideas....



## grainger (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm going to start a LCHF Diet (aiming for 30g carbs or less a day) from Sunday (mainly because I'm a realist about how this weekend will pan out)...

I need breakfast Ideas - I have a toddler and a husband who needs to leave for work relatively early plus I try to swim most days before he goes so it needs to be something I can make in 10 mins or less or can make in advance.

I eat pretty much anything so the more ideas the better please. Breakfast spikes are one of my hardest to control so I'm hoping this'll help.

Thanks in advance you very knowledgeable lot


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 1, 2016)

Mentioned earlier this morning on another post, you can pre-make frittatas...... serve them cold or heated..... A favorite of many low carbers is a hard boiled egg....

With a bit more preparation, bacon & eggs is quite popular

Sound like you are one of the many who don't tolerate carbs in the morning so avoiding them will help


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 1, 2016)

There's nothing quicker than scrambled eggs.  You can have them straight and the rest of the family can add toast.  Job done


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

Ooh if you like eggs and avocado you can bake an egg in an avocado in about ten minutes, sprinkle a bit of cayenne or paprika on for a bit of flavour.  Delish, you can do the same in a large open cap mushroom too. 

I make tortilla in the evening quite often and then (don't judge me!) spread peanut butter on a cold slice in the morning, it's really nice but you could eat it without the peanut butter


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 1, 2016)

I have ham & scrambled eggs. Simple, low carb & lovely.


----------



## bilbie (Sep 1, 2016)

Unless there is a specific reason you are going for 30g (Dr Burnstein)
You may find 50+g a day an easier lead in, also an easier target to reach, to get a meal plan going.

My best advice would be to google TAG ‘total available glucose’ because you may need to  bolus for up to 50% of the grams of protein.
an example,
https://healthonline.washington.edu/document/health_online/pdf/CarbCountingClassALL3_05.pdf


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 2, 2016)

Omelettes are probably one of the quickest things you can make - I actually quite fancy my chances on the Saturday Kitchen omelette challenge!

Otherwise, greek yogurt with berries stirred in is also very quickly, and lower in carbs than most breakfast items but at 10-15g will probably spend too much of your carb budget for the rest of the day.

Probably the best trick to get into is to stop thinking of breakfast requiring different foods to the rest of the day - whatever else you're eating that's low carb, you can have for breakfast. Even salad or bunless burgers are an option!

One option you might want to look at for a slightly insane treat:

Make up a batch of these - http://www.sugarfreemom.com/recipes/2-minute-low-carb-english-muffin/
Bake an equivalent amount of eggs in ramekins in the oven
Get a load of sausagemeat, add some black pepper and plenty of sage. Mix up into thin patties and then grill/bake/fry as preferred
Slice the muffins in half, add a slice of burger cheese, the sausage patty and the egg.

Hey presto, low-carb McDonald's sausage and egg McMuffins.

You make a batch because then with the ones you don't eat there and then, wrap them in kitchen towel, then wrap in foil, then put in the freezer. When you're hungry, take one out of the freezer, remove the foil (but leave the kitchen towel on it), then microwave for a couple of minutes, and you're done.

The kitchen towel is important because this catches the steam escaping from the muffin as it cooks in the microwave, and keeps the bread moist.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 2, 2016)

Ooh, I like the sound of that, Deus.


----------



## grainger (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks all - started yesterday and I'm already looking forward to the changes to my diet. 

Deus - that sounds yummy - may make that next weekend!

Are there any other egg free breakfasts people can recommend?


----------



## Lilian (Sep 4, 2016)

Cold meats, cheeses, tomato, sardine, precooked sausage zapped in microwave for a few seconds or even cold if you like it.    Make a breakfast salad.   Previous day cut up veg cooked or raw, other salad veg, (not lettuce) of a variety of colours and mix with real mayonnaise or some soft cream cheese and mayonnaise, can add bit of bacon or ham and it is all ready to eat in the morning.     A kipper or smoked haddock is nice and only takes a minute or two in microwave.


----------



## bilbie (Sep 4, 2016)

The warning on eggs and cholesterol has been removed, so if you like them, eat them


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 4, 2016)

Much depends on your carb target.  If you're going ultra-low then your options are limited.  If you're aiming for say c50g per day then you could have porridge made with oats...or better still with coconut flour and shredded coconut.  It's delish.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Poached eggs are great. I put a piece of cling film in a cup, drizzle some olive oil and a pinch of salt, coat the film, then crack an egg in and twizle it up. Then poach in simmering water. Great!

Also the mighty 2 egg omelette (I have this most mornings). I chop a couple of mushrooms and fry off, then add a piece of chopped ham and a spoon of onion and chive cottage cheese in. Put the mushrooms back in with the egg mix then slosh in the pan. It then needs a low heat as the cottage cheese makes the mix quite soft and a bit watery. When it's firm underneath flip into thirds and flip to cook through.


----------



## Shivles (Sep 6, 2016)

Scrambled eggs with lots of butter
Bacon
Sardines and eggs
Egg muffins

I also like low carb English muffins: 1 egg, 1tbsp almond flour, 1/8 teaspoon baking powder in a mug. Whisk well and microwave for approx 30 seconds, remove from the mug, slice and toast. Lots of butter


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for asking this question Grainger.  Forum members came up with some excellent suggestions and I'll definitely be using some of them.


----------



## grainger (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks all - I've got a few good varieties to try now  feel free to keep them coming tho!

Enjoyed scrambled egg and tomatoes today, going to go for kippers tomorrow (Thanks Lilian ) Have to say since starting this new diet and admittedly i'm only a few days in - I've not been hungry once, no snacks or anything - I love it!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm going to try the English muffin recipe. Want to use it to make a sausage & egg mcmuffin.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm going to try the English muffin recipe. Want to use it to make a sausage & egg mcmuffin.


Report back on results please?  I'm _extremely _interested.  Macsausage and Macegg Macmuffin is my No1 pick from the Macmenu.


----------



## Shivles (Sep 6, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm going to try the English muffin recipe. Want to use it to make a sausage & egg mcmuffin.


I've done this a lot, a Heck sausage patty, poached egg and slice of cheese = heaven


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2016)

Lilian said:


> Cold meats, cheeses, tomato, sardine, precooked sausage zapped in microwave for a few seconds or even cold if you like it.    Make a breakfast salad.   Previous day cut up veg cooked or raw, other salad veg, (not lettuce) of a variety of colours and mix with real mayonnaise or some soft cream cheese and mayonnaise, can add bit of bacon or ham and it is all ready to eat in the morning.     A kipper or smoked haddock is nice and only takes a minute or two in microwave.


Good stuff Lilian. Esp fishies !


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm experimenting with this too. Have you tried Skyr yoghurts? They're starting to appear in main supermarkets. It's a high protein, low carb yoghurt. Seems fine with a few berries chucked in.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Shivles said:


> I also like low carb English muffins: 1 egg, 1tbsp almond flour, 1/8 teaspoon baking powder in a mug. Whisk well and microwave for approx 30 seconds, remove from the mug, slice and toast. Lots of butter



Mate I can't stop drooling thinking about this. I don't have almond flour (not sure where to get it), but I do have some coconut flour and found a receipy online that is similar (also adds some ground flax which I also have). I'm gonna have a crack at it at the weekend. I'm thinking a poached egg, slice of ham, and some cider vinaigre hollandaise.

Eggs Paleodickt!


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 8, 2016)

Just remembered a favorite of my wife's.... Bullet Proof Coffee, used to give her energy pretty much all through the day (or at least until lunchtime), I didn't much care for it as I like my coffee black (no sweetener).

http://www.ruled.me/bulletproof-coffee/


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 8, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Just remembered a favorite of my wife's.... Bullet Proof Coffee, used to give her energy pretty much all through the day (or at least until lunchtime), I didn't much care for it as I like my coffee black (no sweetener).
> 
> http://www.ruled.me/bulletproof-coffee/



not sure if that is for me TBH, I'm like you, I like it black and bitter.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 8, 2016)

Almond flour can be bought from wholefoods online (l think that's right) or you can get ground almonds from Lidls which should work just as well.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Sep 9, 2016)

To satisfy my drooling taste buds I had a go at the muffins. And they were a success (though I might add a bit more liquid next time to get it to rise a bit more):

Butter grease two ramakins
Melt a knob of butter - 1/4 of an inch off a block of butter sort of amount
Add to 1 tbsp coconut flour
1 pinch of baking powder
1 egg
1 tbsn milk
Pinch of salt

Whisk then spoon into 2 ramakins. Microwave for 2.5 - 3 min. Take out of ramekin, let it cool a bit, then slice.

I ate one, after toasting it and putting a slice of warm ham and a fried egg on top.

I think these work out to 5-6 carbs a muffin. I have the next one to eat tomorrow


----------



## Val999 (Sep 16, 2016)

I have gone off eggs at the moment but often have 2 rashers of bacon, some mushrooms and half a small tin of Sainsburys reduced sugar baked beans. Other mornings I have 2 small slices of toast and marmite made with a low carb bread such as Nimble or Burgen.


----------



## Shelagh Duffill (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks so much, just the question I was going to ask!!
Thanks too for all the suggestions - some great ideas, you are all so helpful


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 21, 2016)

Shelagh Duffill said:


> Thanks so much, just the question I was going to ask!!
> Thanks too for all the suggestions - some great ideas, you are all so helpful



Good morning Shelagh, I have not read all the above, but I picked up tone useful idea from here of just googling 'recipe for lower carb .....(whatever your meal of choice is)'
There are usually loads of ideas.  There are some differences between people's definition of lower carb, but the ideas on here will help you to pick the appropriate sites.


----------



## Brunneria (Oct 1, 2016)

Slices of ham and cheese
Coffeencream
Last nights low carb leftovers
Low carb cinnamon crunch cereal (home made)
97% meat sausages
Cinnamon toast (equal quantities of cinnamon, erythritol and butter spread on one of those LCmuffins)
Grilled cheese on black pudding
Crispy bacon slices
Stir fried mushrooms and Mattersons sausage
Berries n cream
Berries n Greek yogurt
Greek yogurt


----------

